# Jerome AZ Old High School Performance Space



## beersalt (Feb 14, 2017)

Yo yo yo

Currently, I am in Jerome, AZ. One of my favorite places I've been to thus far; during my travels. Waiting in a re-vamped high school, turned art studio space parking lot. Finishing a 40 oz.~ with my love crashed out sideways from passenger seat to my lap.

Waitin' for one of the artists that is occupying studio space who offered her couch to us. Ashley is the shit, as well as many other things. She is working to create a space for performance involving: Spoken Word Poetry, Open Mics welcoming music, and other theatrical endeavors invoking emotion, sharing, comedic relief, and shock value. 
She'll be presenting "The Vagina Monologues" live performance the end of February this year, and was stoked to have us spread the word here on STP. Anyone looking to participate in such endeavors is encouraged to travel through, and she will be more than willing to offer you a spot to rest yeuh head within reason for sure.

Her spot is located on the top level of building C. She's usually around Thurs- Sun. Which will be when performance is predominately happening on her self made stage. 

Ch Ch ch check it out if you please.
None the less, Jerome is an amazing spot comfortably nestled in the mountains north of Sedona. With a small population of dwellers. An abandoned mining town, re-established by squatters who were able to obtain electricity through deals with the state by simply rebuilding ruins, essentially. With public open container drinking laws (In specific areas) and saturation of artistic tradesmen. Fuck yeah Jerome.

The old high school is my favorite spot. Many to meet, plenty to see.

Involve yourself if you'd like*~

Much appreciation


----------



## Grubblin (Feb 14, 2017)

I second that: fuck yeah Jerome! I spent a week there last month. If anyone here gets the chance it's definitely worth the trip.


----------



## T Spoon (Feb 15, 2017)

yo i live right fuckin next to here and i never knew this. i mean i knew this town was awesome but i never knew the history behind it. i need to go back there.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 15, 2017)

Come check it out!! We're here now with the artist and I know she'd love if you did


----------



## AnOldHope (Feb 15, 2017)

The internet says an artist who was in Tool and Perfect Circle is from there.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah Maynard lives right outside of it. They have a museum based on him downtown


----------



## Grubblin (Feb 15, 2017)

If anyone goes to Jerome and is looking for a camping spot head up past the haunted gold mine on the gravel FS road. The road starts in town by the fire station. Once you get about a mile and a half from town there's a great place to camp, no hassles and I was there for just over a week.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 15, 2017)

I've camped at this spot and it really is amazing. No one fucks with you, there's fire pits, and it's really pretty up there. Can get cold at night but during the warmer seasons it's perfect


----------



## beersalt (Feb 15, 2017)

SiriusDragon said:


> Yeah Maynard lives right outside of it. They have a museum based on him downtown



It's actually a Piscifer merch shop. He also sells his wine from Merkin Vinyards in the store front neighboring*


----------



## beersalt (Feb 15, 2017)

Puscifer* 

::facepalm::


----------

